# German Shorthair Questions



## realitycheck (May 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions. I have one more question. Is there any major differences between Males and Females? I have heard that females may be more chill and personable. Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is what I have seen the difference is. My males are 70+ pound lovable, bird finding, couch thieves, My females are 45-60 pound lovable, bird finding, couch thieves.


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

realitycheck said:


> Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions. I have one more question. Is there any major differences between Males and Females? I have heard that females may be more chill and personable. Is this true? Thanks!


In my experience, the females are more attached to you and your family and can be quite bitchy with anyone else. It is "their" house and the boy dogs know it.

My males are waaaaay more laid back and less possessive than my females...but that is just my experience.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

M1Tanker said:


> In my experience, the females are more attached to you and your family and can be quite bitchy with anyone else. It is "their" house and the boy dogs know it.
> 
> My males are waaaaay more laid back and less possessive than my females...but that is just my experience.


I agree with you, my female is the social butterfly, with people, but another female dog in her territory...well, mister, look out. She does run the males, and it is her house. In the field, it doesn't matter.

sofa or chair stealers. Definitely.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

to the point said:


> That's what GSPs from good breeding's are going for. Most of them I know have a waiting list. I would say to check out your breeder that you buy from very carefully. Remember one thing when you buy a dog you will have it for 10+ years make it a good one. I know a breeder who just sold 12 pups for almost that kind of money. Good luck with your search its a great breed.


 
800 for a shorthair pup is aLOT... good shorthairs are in the 500-600 range.. now if you buy one from the navdha dogs or the german kennel cant remember the name they alwasy charge way nmoore.. 

I suggest going to the gundog forum and look to see what the prices for pups are on there... THere are some really well bred dogs on there and dont approach the 800 range... 

Word of caution: Just because you pay 1000 for a dog doesnt mean its going to be a great dog...


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I know you where looking around G.R. but I would have to recommend Colonial Farms in Chelsea. Check out there website they are more than your budget. They are breeding one litter this summer and they are now taking $100 deposits. 

Then again I bought an unregistered Black Lab last spring for $300 and she has done everything that I want her to do, that is find birds.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

realitycheck said:


> Hey everyone. I have been doing research on GSP and am looking into buying one this spring. Does anyone know of any breeders around the Grand Rapids area? Also what do i need to be looking for when searching for a dog? I know that i want a female and I want it for bird hunting but other than that I'm still in the researching stage. Also i cant afford a really expensive dog  so im looking for one around 300-350 area. Is this even possible? Any information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Branden


I'm no shorthair owner, but if I were in your shoes I'd be looking for answers to the following...

A. Are trial bred shorthairs just bird finders? Or are they bred and trained to be truly versatile gun dogs?

B. What's the difference between a shorthair out of NAVHDA lines, trial lines, and a deutsch kurzhaar?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is one I found on MLIVE.com 

German Shorthair Short hair pointer pups, males and females available. Excellent hunting dogs and superb family pets. Close working dogs with strong point and retrieve instincts. Dew claws removed, tails docked, shots and wormed. Reasonably priced for the sporting family. Money back guarantee. $350.00 

This breeder is even had their tails docked & dew claws removed plus the were wormed and given shots.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I'm no shorthair owner, but if I were in your shoes I'd be looking for answers to the following...
> 
> A. Are trial bred shorthairs just bird finders? Or are they bred and trained to be truly versatile gun dogs?
> 
> B. What's the difference between a shorthair out of NAVHDA lines, trial lines, and a deutsch kurzhaar?


 
WCW i can say that i know a guy who owns a dog from Crosswind. His dog is a utility champion. mh and is only 2 or maybe 3 years old.. 

Having participated in navhda,, If you ask me i think the biggest diffrence of many navhda dogs, not all, is the size of the dog, and maybe their natural range... other than that i didnt see a huge difference... I cant speak for the doush ones, other than they have a testing program in order to breed the dogs..


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Deutsch kurzhaar Mioutdoorjunkie has one Otto mine will be coming home saturday so I will letyou know in a couple of years


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to know how much "bird hunting" you plan on doing. Is this a 4 times a week ordeal? Or the occasional Saturday in the Fall? Do you plan on testing?


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I think a key point that is being overlooked is the time and effort the handler will put into the dog. A 78x triple plated gold GSP not trained and or worked properly will be just as useless in the field as Jacki Joe Trailer Parks Spit'n Whisker GSP not exposed and trained properly.

Considering how many puppies are born darn near daily to nicely breed dogs i would guess to imagine the good majority; though they may go to good homes are not exposed to the environment or situations the Germans intended the dog for. I bet there are more couch potato GSP's with fantastic pedigrees than there are active working dogs from those litters.


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> I think a key point that is being overlooked is the time and effort the handler will put into the dog. A 78x triple plated gold GSP not trained and or worked properly will be just as useless in the field as Jacki Joe Trailer Parks Spit'n Whisker GSP not exposed and trained properly.
> 
> Considering how many puppies are born darn near daily to nicely breed dogs i would guess to imagine the good majority; though they may go to good homes are not exposed to the environment or situations the Germans intended the dog for. I bet there are more couch potato GSP's with fantastic pedigrees than there are active working dogs from those litters.


Yup...well said.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Has the original poster even been back since this thread started?


----------



## realitycheck (May 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for everyone who has responded to this thread. You have helped me out tremendously! I am still doing some research and looking into things but for the most part a lot of my questions have been answered. 

In terms of how much i'd hunt. I dont think it would be very much but i would love to get into. Maybe ill get into more in a few years when i have more time. 

Right now i am looking into training collars and also training tactics! I cannot wait!!!

Again thanks so much for all your answers and input i greatly appriciate it! 

Blessings, 
Branden


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Branden being in the West Michigan area check out the lakeshore RGS fun trial will be many different dogs there and a few of the dogs from kennels mentioned the trial is in May and closed to home
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

realitycheck said:


> Thank you so much for everyone who has responded to this thread. You have helped me out tremendously! I am still doing some research and looking into things but for the most part a lot of my questions have been answered.
> 
> In terms of how much i'd hunt. I dont think it would be very much but i would love to get into. Maybe ill get into more in a few years when i have more time.
> 
> ...


Branden, its been almost two years ago that I was in your position. I have come a LONG way. Bought a DK dog out of a West Mich Kennel that was mentioned in this thread. I believe I can relate to a lot of what you're about to go through. Feel free to hit me up on books, my experience testing, and training.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I too remember being eager! And half broke but wanting a dog. Whatever you do just spend time with her. Be it she is a free dog or a $800 dog; love her, discipline her and most of all spend time with her.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> I too remember being eager! And half broke but wanting a dog. Whatever you do just spend time with her. Be it she is a free dog or a $800 dog; love her, discipline her and most of all spend time with her.


Well said.


----------

